# Building Options for undeveloped lot



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Fellow Sportsmen and Builders,

I would really appreciate some ideas about a lot I am thinking of buying and what my building options might be.

The lot is waterfront on a small lake and right now we live in a different house and can't move right away (home prices, etc.) There's a great deal on the lot and the wife and I would probably like to move there and build a dream home in a couple years when that is more feasible.

So, my question is, what structures would some of you suggest for us to use this in the meantime as a weekend getaway, etc? The lot right now is totally undeveloped and will need sewer, septic, timbered, etc. It is technically in an association that requires stickbuilt on site of at least 800 square feet for a structure (however someone there has already broken that code with a pre-fab anyway). 

I have thought about a garage with a loft area that I could later attach to a main house but I'm not sure how that would work or what the cost would be for something like that. I really don't like the idea of building something now that I'd have to tear down in a few years to build our dream place.

I would really appreciate any insight from anybody that has done something like this before or just has some general ideas. I want to get as much info before I offer on the lot and buy it.

Thank you very much in advance for your thoughts and input.

JS


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Check with the township FIRST. where a septic field can be installed. before you make a bid on the property.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Check with the neighbors on how GOOD the water is in there wells. It costs us 50+ a month to try and keep our water drinkable because of taste and rust. I did not check before we bought.


----------



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Those are both good points. I appreciate the feedback on that. Does anyone have any other experiences similar to this and thoughts about building types (garage, polebarn, etc.) that might be useful. I could really use any kind of input. Thanks again guys.

JS


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

How big is the lot? Check with the association and zoning board on height restrictions for the garage with a loft and if modulars are now allowed. The loft can be turned into a studio or extra living space after you build. My friends dad bought 10 acres years ago before he retired. The first year, we helped him mark the trees he wanted taken out and mark off his building site. He got enough money from the wood to help pay for a pole barn. When he retired, he had a modular house put in with the septic and well. He picked up a cheap camper trailer to use when he went there before building.


----------



## andy9086 (Jan 10, 2010)

There are lots of things to check. These guys gave some good ideas. Another is the fact that some townships will not allow "out buildings" before the house is built. Also, check setbacks to determine if you could get 2 separate structures on the site.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

The things that can dampen your dream is association rules, township codes and building requirements. Some areas will not let you build a garage type structure before you start your home. RV's are also taboo with some areas. Also consider security while you are gone.

Now, if you can get the go ahead to build, my preferrence would be a gambrel style barn. Either in a conventional or pole barn configuration. The disadvantage is if you build a loft, consider the up and down of stairs. Not good as you get older. There are many options for small homes and cottages and they can be found with a search for "small homes". Good luck!


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

For sure check on the septic. If you buy get the permit for the septic and renew it every year until you can build. There are a lot of properties on the lake i live on that are no longer "buildable" they are not giving any additional permits until a sewer system is installed. The DEQ is running the show. We have a small lot across from our driveway that we were able to obtain the permit before the changes and we have to make sure we renew it or it will be a useless piece of ground.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

find out if you can even build on the lot,,I had a extra lot next to my cottage, there was a drop dead date to when anyone could build on any empty lot on the lake,,I don't remember all the why not's but it had to do with sewer systems and septic systems could no longer be used,,it forced me to build a small cottage ,,,before I wanted to,now that it is build I can expand it,,as the original permit was to allow for 4 bed room 2 1/2 bath...Just be careful


----------



## cypress.hill (Sep 1, 2006)

I have property in a "development" in Lake County that is part of what is called a Condominium Association. This is a legal entity and registered with the State. We have extremely detailed contracts that cover everything from square footage to the exterior to roof pitch to what you have to do with a propane tank. It's all for the protection of the property owners. I would definitely suggest that you find out if there is such a contract for the property you are interested in.

In our case we have 21 lots. One had a rather nice cabin on it which does not conform to the general contracts. It was grand fathered in by the contract. Our minimum square footage is 1200 sq. ft. If someone thinks they can put up what they want they may be in for a big surprise. Our Association would definitely take an offender to court.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

jackstar said:


> Fellow Sportsmen and Builders,
> 
> I would really appreciate some ideas about a lot I am thinking of buying and what my building options might be.
> 
> ...


Regardless of the county your in, every township is different. We have been working with our local officials three years now on our continuing upgrades...

If it's lake county I have a lot of knowledge.

I know a zoning consultant that can walk you through your options that will be the least painful

I only wished we hired him 3 years ago. We'd of saved umpteen thousands and thousands of dollars.

Most area's no longer allow a garage until a home is built
most area's only allow double wides as a minimum.
if a loft first floor is generally 672sf with a total of no less than 800sf
the Septic is only allowed if X distance from the lake
the Well is similar
If it was a "great deal" and wasn't an inheritance or a good feller returning a favor, then whats wrong with it?
Is the association a legal association?
so forth and so on

Holler with specific questions if you'd like.

You left tons of unanswered questions that need to be answered in order to find your answers.

Good luck with your new place.
At all cost don't let the knuckle heads wear you down and enjoy it!!


----------



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. These are some good ideas.

JS


----------



## mj6131 (Aug 30, 2009)

In my township, you couldn't build a secondary use structure (pole barn) before the primary use (house) was established. What this really meant was that I could build the barn if I bought the permit for the house. With building permit costing over $1000.00, plus the other permits: electrical, mechanical, earth-change permit, septic... all only lasting a year, this pretty much kept *me* from building the barn before the house.


----------

